# How long take to hatch shrimps egge ?



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have 3 Cherry Shrimp with egge at the same time, I wonder how long take to hatch ?


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

They usually takes 4 weeks to hatch, but it also depends on the water temp as well.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

temp is about ~80


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

28days usually.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

When I first started a colony I bought 40 Cherry Red Shrimp. I have a heavily planted aquarium and seemingly for the first month I swear I saw less Shrimp. I am now going into my third month cycle with this set up. Finally this week I am seeing more shrimp hatch lings than can be counted. I think the new set up for the Shrimp took time for them to adjust just like it took time for me to understand what was happening. This shrimp tank has no other predators, just Red Cherry Shrimp. I think that one just has to be patient and keep the conditions level. As I'm seeing now the population is exploding.
The other thing is when you first buy the shrimp you should buy at least 30 or more. I've got some Tiger shrimp mixed in and they have started having young too. 
I think if some one is willing to do the drive, the best kept secret for buying fresh water fish and shrimp is Fraser Valley Tropicals in Cultus Lake. The store is in this fellow's house, Kirk is his name. It's clean, about 40 aquariums and a great selection of fresh water tropical fish. The shrimp selection is spectacular. Kirk is knowledgeable and not an aquarium snob by any means. Again this is a nice hidden secret for some one who is willing to take a drive up to Cultus Lake. Make an appointment, Kirk will be there, this place is a trip. Check it out.

Fraser Valley Tropicals


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

arash53 said:


> temp is about ~80


+1 to what shaobo said.... give it time about 3-4 weeks normally... i would consider lowering down the temp... 80 degrees seems a bit too warm for them... I lost a couple of batches due to the water temp being too warm... and i had better breeding and hatching succcess when i reduced the temp to 70 degrees. JMHO in sharing what worked for me... and good luck to your shrimps... hope you get some shrimplets soon


----------

